
Thinkpad alternative - Acer TravelMate P6 - niosus
https://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/professional-series/travelmatep6
======
niosus
There is a lot of interest towards well-made 14 inch laptops with enough ports
and great build quality in this community.

These criteria seem to exclude Acer at whole, but as an owner of Acer
TravelMate P645 for already 2 years and loving every moment of it, I decided
to submit this here in case somebody looks for a much cheaper alternative to
Thinkpads. The new P658 to the best of my knowledge is the only ultrabook to
sport VGA, HDMI, Ethernet connection and USB type C in a slick aluminum-
magnesium body.

This post is not endorsed by Acer in any way. I just like the laptop very much
and at a price of around 1000 Euros in Europe it makes it really competitively
priced.

------
ntw1103
I don't believe this can be considered a Thinkpad alternative, it doesn't even
have a Trackpoint alternative/pointernub.

~~~
brudgers
That and keyboard quality and relative ease for installing Linux are the key
Thinkpad features for _me_.

